# Critique Tiffany (warmblood yearling)



## Diamondsareforever (Feb 25, 2009)

Hello, I am new to this forum, though I am a member on a couple other horse forums. I am 13 years old and my current horse is my yearling Tiffany. She is under saddle and is being worked very lightly, she is awesome under saddle!! She is really really smart,and is very willing to please. Please honestly critique her conformation. These are not the best photo's.
*
INFO*

*Name: Tiffany 

Breed: Canadian warmblood (we had her imported from Canada)

Age: Almost 3

When she is older she will be my A circuit hunter/eq horse.*




















trotting


----------



## xpyrrohs (Feb 16, 2009)

Hello!  welcome!
You wouldn't happen to be registered on Young Rider forum would you?

She's got a very nice conformation, in my opinion, but I'm no expert. I suck at this, but your horse is gorgeous!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

I think she is lovely. They are quite hard to judge at this age, simply because they go through so many changes and what appears to be a flaw now later turns out to be just fine

i am unsure though whether or not she is a yearling. in your post you say that she is undersaddle and 3? but in the title and description, you say she's a yearling?


----------



## Diamondsareforever (Feb 25, 2009)

Skyhuntress said:


> I think she is lovely. They are quite hard to judge at this age, simply because they go through so many changes and what appears to be a flaw now later turns out to be just fine
> 
> i am unsure though whether or not she is a yearling. in your post you say that she is undersaddle and 3? but in the title and description, you say she's a yearling?


Thank you. What I meant is she is technically still a yearling because she is 2, almost 3. It might be different for you, but around were I live we call them yearlings until there 2..


----------



## Diamondsareforever (Feb 25, 2009)

Skyhuntress said:


> I think she is lovely. They are quite hard to judge at this age, simply because they go through so many changes and what appears to be a flaw now later turns out to be just fine
> 
> i am unsure though whether or not she is a yearling. in your post you say that she is undersaddle and 3? but in the title and description, you say she's a yearling?





xpyrrohs said:


> Hello!  welcome!
> You wouldn't happen to be registered on Young Rider forum would you?
> 
> She's got a very nice conformation, in my opinion, but I'm no expert. I suck at this, but your horse is gorgeous!


Thanks, and nope I'm not a member on there.


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

wElcome!! She's really pretty 

Sooo is she almost 3 or almost 2? in your last post you said you call them yearlings until they are almost 2...but if she's almost 3, then she would be a late 2 year old. Sorry im confuzzled


----------



## Diamondsareforever (Feb 25, 2009)

free_sprtd said:


> wElcome!! She's really pretty
> 
> Sooo is she almost 3 or almost 2? in your last post you said you call them yearlings until they are almost 2...but if she's almost 3, then she would be a late 2 year old. Sorry im confuzzled


She will be 3 in 3 months. So yeah she is a late 2 year old, sorry it's been a long day haha. I guess it doesn't really matter. In the end yes she's a late 2year old haha. And thank you!


----------



## Skyhuntress (Sep 9, 2008)

weanling = horses that have been weaned up until the age of 1
yearling = a horse that is one until 2
anything older is just called by their age  so if she's almost 3, than she'd just be a late 2 year old, or an almost 3 year old

that pic of her is not that recent, is it? she looks quite young in it.


----------



## FGRanch (Feb 9, 2008)

Okay I just had to say that her name is great! That is my name!


----------

